# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Birdie Pictures...

## Wackytpt

Just to share picture of our feathery friends...

Tweety, Tyson and Teri 


Kena Penalty! 


Tweety




Let look to the right


Monster






Kacy 


Almond and Money 






Leg up




Humph! I don't friend you 


Beibei & Bingbing

----------


## Wackytpt

Bigfoot & Ruby





"Little Pussy Cat" Parrot..





FINALE.....................  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Look into my eyes.... You are sleepy...

----------


## exotic_idiot

Wow nice collections of parrots... All yours?

----------


## blue33

OMG.  :Shocked:  You bring your parrot out for a walk.  :Laughing:  Well taken picture taken.  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

The parrots were brought out for a parrot outing.

So much fun to see so many parrots.

I only got 1 lovebird called Monster.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Yes, really nice, so big gathering of parrots lovers...
Your monster also looks cute.. Pinky cheeks..
Must be costly getting one?

----------


## Wackytpt

The cost of a parrot depends on what type of parrots you intend to get.

Expensive ones can go as high as a few thousand dollars.

Cheers

----------


## Goondoo

> The cost of a parrot depends on what type of parrots you intend to get.
> 
> Expensive ones can go as high as a few thousand dollars.
> 
> Cheers


Wow.... Nicholas upgraded to shooting birds! Nice series.

----------


## Wackytpt

Only parrots and not by the rest.

Used a 50mm f1.8 lens.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Quite costly but worth while..
Hmm my mum's friend used to have a white one..
And they teach the parrot how to recite Buddha prayers..
I was so surpise, a little small head but very clever..!

----------


## genes

Nick, I seriously think you should get the golden/sun conur as monster's play mate. Only 6.5k Nia from GoodWill.

----------


## Wackytpt

Gene,

You must be joking for golden conure. It is 6.5k from Goodwill. 

6.5K can buy L46 or L173...a haha

----------


## ranmasatome

blah! where got nice that bird?

6.5k?? buy a new lens! or new camera!

lol

----------


## RonWill

> blah! where got nice that bird?


 That conure is nice but no way I'd pay over 1k since 6.5k can buy me a whole school of L46s!!! Sorry lor... I'm keeping my fingers dry for now but at least Nick had a blast of a time last Sunday shooting birdie pics and playing with them.

The two black headed caique (_Pionites melanocephalus_), captioned "Humph! I don't friend you", are my kopi kakis and will scream for food when I'm eating, much like pet dogs begging at the dining table. 

Eugene, are you itching yet?  :Grin:

----------


## genes

Haha, waiting for tweety's cockatiel lor. Hopefully they will be ready for by end of this month! I like that blue parrotlet and big foot looks really awesome! What is he?

----------


## Wackytpt

Bigfoot & Ruby should be Eclectus Parrots.

Tyson the Parrotlet is very nippy. Actually all parrotlets are nippy.

Can i "bird nap" gene's cockatiel from tweety first... then let him wait longer...wahaha

Not recommended for beginners.

----------


## RonWill

Eugene,
'Bigfoot' and 'Ruby' are Eclectus parrots (_Eclectus roratus_), also fondly called 'ekkies'. Tame ekkies are ok pets but with wilder specimens or those that aren't socialized much, I wouldn't mess around with their huge beaks!!

Ekkies are known for it's extreme sexual dimorphism; male with mostly bright green plumage and the female, bright red and purple/blue plumage.

About the cockatiel, if you're game to hand-feed an almost-weaned nestling, it should be ready to join your family. Nervous? Don't worry lah... you're in good hands and we'll show you the proper way of hand-feeding with syringe.

and.... I wouldn't recommend a parrotlet to a newbie for the simple reason that it takes 3 times the amount of interaction time (compared to a lovebird) to maintain it's tameness. Parrotlets are big birds in teeny weeny bodies, very independent and have tendencies to be nippy. IMHO, stubborn little buggers!!  :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

Ron,

How how how?

Which to get as companion for Monster?

Whahahah

----------


## genes

It would be nice to do handfeeding. I think it brings us closer to our pets. 
but because of my work, I'd better not because the feeding time will not be consistant.

----------


## Wackytpt

It takes a lot of time and effort to do handfeeding.

Trust me, Tweety (Selena) is extremely good at this.

All the birds under her care, all fat and healthy.

----------


## RonWill

Nick, you very fast huh? Posted while I was drafting the reply!  :Grin: 

Companion-wise, it's really up to the birds themselves. Funny as it sounds, these bird-brain have their own personalities and just like us humans, we 'clique' with some and not others.

Baby's (a lovie) first companion was a green cheeked conure and the two gets along great but it can get possessive and will not tolerate another lovie.

When in doubt, it's best to have both birds in different cages but in close proximity, preferably in the line of sight, so both are accustomed to another bird's presence. If you don't want another lovie, I'd suggest you get a tiel.

Eugene, just received news that your orange cheek pearl has been transferred to a larger communal cage and is learning how to perch, jump, eat seeds and egg food from the older cage mates.

It's not compulsory that you handfeed since most of Tweety's chicks are individually handfed from 2 weeks old. Pretty bonded to human, so I don't foresee you having any problems.

----------


## Wackytpt

Counting on you and Selena to recommend a suitable companion for Monster.

You saw last night, Monster rather eat to his fill then to socialise.

Haha

----------


## genes

That's really great news for me! Looks like end of the month should not be too much of a problem!  :Smug: 

let's see, need to buy cages, food, parrot toys, diy perch, parrot carrier...

----------


## Wackytpt

Certain things can diy ... 

Hint Hint... certain can look for Twinkle... wahahaha

----------


## benny

> I only got 1 lovebird called Monster.


Ahh.. so this is the new distraction. I heard fish keeping has taken a back seat for you.

Cheers,

----------


## RonWill

Well... Benny, our friend has since moved on to slightly larger feathered kids. Still a healthy hobby nonetheless. *looks around* wondered who was the 'bad influence'!!  :Angel:

----------


## Wackytpt

> Ahh.. so this is the new distraction. I heard fish keeping has taken a back seat for you.
> 
> Cheers,


I am still keeping fishes (plecos, apistogramma) and a 3ft planted tank. 
Hehe.. I am not the only one into birds. 
Eugene also got the poison. =p 
We each got have a cockatiel and a yellow sided conure. 
Nice to see you back.
Free meet for coffee.




> Well... Benny, our friend has since moved on to slightly larger feathered kids. Still a healthy hobby nonetheless. *looks around* wondered who was the 'bad influence'!!


Wahahaa.... wonder who is the one influencing me. It is like someone who stays in Yee Tew area. =p

----------


## benny

> *looks around* wondered who was the 'bad influence'!!


Well...like they say...birds of a feather flocks together....

Cheers,

----------


## barmby

Wah.. All "shoot bird" now. Good luck in getting marksman during your reservist range. *quip*

----------


## genes

Boh pian. Wild apistos banned, keeping plecos now is like speculating in shares... Birds are so much less political locally... In other words, they bring more joy then stress... I always find it stressful to find replacements for apistos and plecos. I love to buy fishes to photograph them but prices for plecos are absurb now. And Before the plecos even reached shops, veterans already go scoop from insider sources... Leaving lesser choice for the general public to get what they need...Stressful sia to "tussle" with the sifus... Hahaha...

----------


## barmby

Ya true. What you said is actually quite true. Try shooting Sharma  :Smile:  nice bird

----------


## genes

And pleco fans seemed to prowl places that brings in plecos 24/7. I still remember the $36-$40 L174 shipement at 328. While I was scooping the less popular L134s, I could see hobbyist taking out bags of L174 from the backroom and splitting and reserving the livestocks among their close friends. None made it to the tanks for the general public. And I kaypo walked around to see the commotion, I could hear people who came just seconds after the bags were brought outside the corridoor asking to buy too but left empty handed cause those still in the bag or pails have been "reserved" even though decisions where still being made over the phones for those friends that could not be there at that time.... It's quite a sad sight...

Either ways, here's my stress free companion now!

----------


## benny

Pretty! I like birds too!

Didn't know pleco keeping has degenerated to this state. So sad.

Cheers,

----------


## barmby

Yo genes, *quip*.. yet another famous story. I learn about that too. L174 can cause sleepless nights. Btw, Pleco keeping is the 2nd most lucrative fish business now. Those who bought pleco back in 1999 to today has never lost money. Every season, the price goes up. I told johannes that is the only hobby that allows you to make some pocket money while keeping the fish alive. This season has opened. We don't see fish in Singapore, but it is appearing in Hongkong, Japan and other places that pays. Actually there is nothing we (Pleco Club people) can do unless we out-buy fellow hobbyist or out bid another territory. It is not sad. The pleco keeping hobby just move on for those who can pay top dollar.

genes, the most lucrative is.............Polka Dot Ray keeping. Each puppy ray sell more than a little puppy dog. Those are the real toys.

Others, I always believe.. never buy "fish of the moment". Learn the hobby and love it. Like my love for planted tank. hehe..

----------


## genes

Benny, get a baby major mitchell cockatoo! It's only 16K Nia. You can afford that! Hohohoho....

Colin, yeah. Must find job that flies to HK and Taiwan Liao... Hahaha... But I still cannot comprehend why a pleco in singapore can cost the same or higher than one in Japan. Taking example of a apisto eliz "baniwa" that sells for S$400 per pair at An-aquarium Tokyo, Biotope was selling at S$160 per pair of the same quality. So how to justify the price similarity between plecos? Standards of livings way different.

----------


## barmby

Well, I am not quite sure too. Your knowledge is better  :Smile:  You have being to Japan lei.

----------


## benny

> So how to justify the price similarity between plecos? Standards of livings way different.


These are prices for suckers.

Cheers,

----------


## genes

Hahaha... Literally.... In both sense....

----------

